# Police Test Diet oh joy...



## PastaKing (Mar 8, 2008)

I am going on a diet that I am not happy about at all. I am 5'10 and weigh 195-200. I am taking the Philadelphia Police Test in May. I am not worried at all about the written part, because I passed it before a few years ago. I never went on because I took another job, and at that time, the money was very good.

Anyway, I am going for this again and need to pass. I need to lose 20Lbs and bench 100% of my weight. This diet is very hard, because it is a crash, but I need to do what I need to do. 

The diet is this:

-Chicken and Turkey. No red meat.
-No bread at all. YES THIS MEANS PASTA!! AAAHHH!!!!
-As much fruit and veggie as I want.
-no soda or WINE...AAAHHHHH!!!!
-No cheese.
-no sweets.
-Run 2 miles a day.
-300 push ups a day, 300 sit ups. This can be broken down in groups of 20.

As you can see, this is not easy. However in 3 months I'll be in shape and ready to take on the Police test.................if I'm not dead yet lol.


EDIt: Sorry, I didn't see the Diets forum. Feel free to move me over.


----------



## jkath (Mar 8, 2008)

Holy Cow! That's a lot of work, but with determination, I'm sure you'll do quite well. I see there's no cheese, but are you allowed to drink milk? (proven source to help in weight loss, and it is so good for you!) 
Please let us know how your diet is going - we're rooting for you


----------



## pdswife (Mar 8, 2008)

Good luck!!  

No pasta... That is sad!


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the support, i'm gonna need it lol.

I expect to cheat from time to time. I LOVE pasta, so I know I'll slip. I talked to a diettion, and she said that everyone cheats. The imporntant thing is that after I slip, to get back on the wagon. If I slip and slip and slip, I'm screwed.

The good news is that even if I don't lose 20 pounds, I should come close to it, even 10. Plus, I'll be working my arms and stomach, and running to build stamina. I have to run a 12 min mile to get in. There is NO SECOND CHANCE.

Again, thanks for your support here guys. i'll keep you posted each week. Also the month of the test I am joining a gym just for the 30 days. That should give me extra crunch time and weights to lift.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats pretty much The Zone diet by Dr. Barry Sears.  I read the book and did it for a year, it does work.  I still make some of the recipes, let me know if you want some ideas!


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 8, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Thats pretty much The Zone diet by Dr. Barry Sears. I read the book and did it for a year, it does work. I still make some of the recipes, let me know if you want some ideas!


 

Did it work for you? How much did you lose in 3 months? 
What are some ideas?

Thanks


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 8, 2008)

jkath said:


> Holy Cow! That's a lot of work, but with determination, I'm sure you'll do quite well. I see there's no cheese, but are you allowed to drink milk? (proven source to help in weight loss, and it is so good for you!)
> Please let us know how your diet is going - we're rooting for you


 
Yes, milk and even cheese IS ok, as long as it is fat free.


----------



## jkath (Mar 8, 2008)

whew! 

(are you allowed to go back to real eating after the test?)


----------



## auntdot (Mar 8, 2008)

Pasta you can do it. You can do it.

But I do not want to hear anything about a relapse, a slip.

No, never.

If this is as important to you as you say it is you can do it.

It will be a tough two months. But if you really want to be a Philly cop, and I really hope you make it, change your life for two months.

Don't know what you are eating or drinking right now but put it down.

Water or diet drinks only.

And get rid of that dietician who says everyone cheats. You cannot. You have to lose twenty pounds in a couple of months and the idea that it is OK to cheat cannot be in your mind.

You have to be set on the goal. Think of Rocky. Think of anything. But be strong.

This is a choice point, you make the grade or you do not.

You can do it.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 8, 2008)

jkath said:


> whew!
> 
> (are you allowed to go back to real eating after the test?)


 
I'm already looking forward to it lol


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 8, 2008)

auntdot said:


> Pasta you can do it. You can do it.
> 
> But I do not want to hear anything about a relapse, a slip.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you. Your support means alot to me. Thank you very much


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2008)

no wonder why cops give out so many tickets.

they're crabby from being hungry!

j/k, good luck p-king. 

a tip on benching your weight: if you want to move up in weight, start with the extra weights on an incline bench. you're shoulders help out until your pecs catch up. also, do dumbbell flys on a flat bench, to help the pecs too.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 8, 2008)

PastaKing said:
			
		

> ... Also the month of the test I am joining a gym just for the 30 days. That should give me extra crunch time and weights to lift. ...


 
Today I thought about procrastinating ... but after thinking about it for a while I decided I would wait until tomorrow, or maybe next week, or - aw heck - I'll just wait until next month ....

If you can't pass the physical qualifications test today - I wouldn't wait until the month before to start getting into shape - if you're really serious about getting this job.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree with Michael, get to that gym now!

And yes, The Zone did work and I lost weight and kept it off.  Burn more calories than you consume and you will lose weight.  

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## JGDean (Mar 9, 2008)

If you prepare and portion foods ahead of time that is a big help. Tuna, boiled eggs and fat-free cheese are easy. Cleaned and cut celery dipped in seasoned FF yoghurt is a good snack. Boiled and mashed cauliflower with FF seasoning and Molly McButter might help you with your Carb cravings.


----------



## smoke king (Mar 10, 2008)

We're all rooting for you PK-good luck!!!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 10, 2008)

if you absolutely must have pasta, go with the whole grain kind.  They're everywhere now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 10, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> The diet is this:
> 
> -Chicken and Turkey. No red meat.
> -No bread at all. YES THIS MEANS PASTA!! AAAHHH!!!!
> ...



This sounds a lot like the South Beach diet, too. This blog has lots of South-Beach-friendly recipes: Kalyn's Kitchen  HTH.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

mudbug said:


> if you absolutely must have pasta, go with the whole grain kind. They're everywhere now.


 
Grain Pasta................YUUUUKKK!!!!

Thanks for the advice though


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 10, 2008)

I started this whole diet thing today. It wasn't hard when it came to food. I worked all day, so my mide wasn't on my belly. When I was home I was either doing push ups or sit ups or spending time with my family. Add that into the time i now spend here it's like "what food?". lol.

All in all I ate around 1500 cals, did 35 sit ups and 100 push ups. I didn't run. I don't think I am going to. What do you guys think? Should I run the 2 miles that I said I would? I was also going to do 300 sit ups and push ups, but when I got to it, it was hard. no, no, REALLY hard to do lol.

I think I did good today over all. I lowered my cal intake, I did 100 push ups, and I didn't eat any bread. Not a bad start I think. As time goes on I'll be able to do more.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 11, 2008)

I think you should start with fast walk/jog until you work your way up to running straight for 2 miles.  Get out there 3-4 days per week for 30-40 minutes.  

Good work on the lower calorie/no bread day!!!  I know it's hard but it gets easier!


----------



## mikki (Mar 11, 2008)

If your in shape you should be able to do a 12 min mile no problem, When I lost weight I was helping my DD pass a physical fitness test, I was walking 2 miles a day but she had to do an 11 min mile, we started off running 1/2 mile walking 1 1/2 miles did that a couple days then increased it to running 1 mile walking a mile kept doing that until running 2 miles.  even though she only had to run a mile running 2 miles got her stamina up so running the mile was "easy".  You dont want it in your head that you think you can do it, you want to know that you can. I would definately run.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 11, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> I didn't run. I don't think I am going to. What do you guys think? Should I run the 2 miles that I said I would? I was also going to do 300 sit ups and push ups, but when I got to it, it was hard. no, no, REALLY hard to do lol.



If you wanna be a police officer, ya gotta be able to catch the bad guys. So get movin'.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck PastaKing!!  Do as much as you can while you have the enthusiasm up. Sometimes it is all that gets you over the line.  As to the "cheating", while I agree with the others that you shouldn't think of doing it - be strong - acknowledging human fraility, IF, and only IF, you really can't go without, don't do it as a cheat.  Actually programme it into your diet for one meal in a couple of days time from when you feel the "need" - like a reward even.  This gives you your craving, allows you to look forward to it, and keeps you in control of your body, rather than the other way around.  Just remember to make it a small portion and keep the toppings light.  I commend you on your dedication to not only the diet but to a career choice.  Good luck, although I am sure you won't need it!


----------



## karenlyn (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow.  This sounds like quite an undertaking.  I'm doing the South beach diet, and it's much more flexible than this.  So I guess I admire both your career choice, and your strenght of will-- I know I'd fail at this.  Good luck to you!


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 11, 2008)

Thank you once again for all your support

I only ate twice today, and it was just fruit, chicken and veggies.

I think I am going to do some running. I was talking to a guy today, and he told me that if I run, I will burn fat faster and build stamina.

Tonight is more push ups and sit ups. I start running tomorrow, 4 times a week.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

This is an amazing undertaking, PastaKing! You know, if you do this for 2 months, it will then be a habit. You're gonna be really buff! I'm rooting for you too!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck in getting the job, Pastaking, and your resolve to get back into shape.  Don't forget to drink plenty of water and watch the sodium intake while you're at it.  Let us know how it all goes.......


----------



## Aera (Mar 11, 2008)

At your current weight losing 20lbs in 3 months is not a difficult diet. That amounts to about 7lbs a month, less then 2lbs a week, and therefore I don't think you should go on a crash diet. Also, I would avoid the fruits for now especially bananas which have large amounts of carbs. You want to stay away from anything that spikes up your blood sugar levels producing insulin which signals your body to start storing fat before you get a chance to burn it off. 

Whole wheat pasta and grains in small amounts are ok carbs because they move slowly through your body not causing an insulin spike. Vegetables are ok. For the meats, any lean protein is acceptable, red meat included, top round steak is an example of a lean protein. Same for fish. 

You should also make sure you eat every 2.5 to 3 hours. Your food should be divided into 5 or 6 smaller portions per day. You don't want your body going into starvation mode, where it starts going after muscle tissue. So you wanna keep the "furnace" burning. 

You said you have to bench 100% of your weight, but you don't mention weight lifting as part of your exercise routine, unless I missed it in another post. You need to do strength training exercises or you're not gonna get stronger. This will also help speed up your metabolism and your body will burn fat faster and more efficiently.  Good luck to you!


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 12, 2008)

Aera said:


> You said you have to bench 100% of your weight, but you don't mention weight lifting as part of your exercise routine, unless I missed it in another post. You need to do strength training exercises or you're not gonna get stronger. This will also help speed up your metabolism and your body will burn fat faster and more efficiently. Good luck to you!


 
I do push ups. I did another 100 tonight, and this time did 50 sit ups

I don't have any weights, and have not owned any in a while. Gee, come to think of it, I think my last set was back in high school lolol!!

I was thinking of putting up a bar in a door way and doing pull ups as well.


----------



## sattie (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey PK... I am behind you all the way.  It is a major undertaking, but I think it is a great goal to meet and would love to see you accomplish it.  So how is the running thing going?  Maybe I can help in that area... I love to run and often make it a game of sorts out of it to keep me motivated.  Most of my workouts are only motivated through my personal wants and desires, I can only imagine what I could accomplish if I HAD to do it.


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 12, 2008)

Boy, that's an ambitious diet.  An Italian with no bread or pasta?  Yikes!  Seriously, you CAN do it and we're here to cheer you on.  If you have a weak moment, pick yourself up and get right back to it.  We'll still be here!

Best of luck to you, Officer!  My brother is a state trooper ... we tease him about donuts and coffee!


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 12, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> Boy, that's an ambitious diet. An Italian with no bread or pasta? Yikes! Seriously, you CAN do it and we're here to cheer you on. If you have a weak moment, pick yourself up and get right back to it. We'll still be here!
> 
> Best of luck to you, Officer! My brother is a state trooper ... we tease him about donuts and coffee!


 
Well when this is all over, I gonna have the biggest plate of 
*Ravioli*

you have ever seen!!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Pasta King sounds like a tough diet especially here in the fattest city in the US cheesesteak capital of the world and all... I find it hard to resist the 3 carts selling bacon egg cheese hoagies on the one block between the EL and my office every morning. Good luck! we need more good cops around here.... not an easy place to be an officer either so I am sure you will be happy to be more fit.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 12, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> Hey Pasta King sounds like a tough diet especially here in the fattest city in the US cheesesteak capital of the world and all... I find it hard to resist the 3 carts selling bacon egg cheese hoagies on the one block between the EL and my office every morning. Good luck! we need more good cops around here.... not an easy place to be an officer either so I am sure you will be happy to be more fit.


 
youi take the El? Maybe YOU should become a cop lol.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 12, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> youi take the El? Maybe YOU should become a cop lol.


 
LOL! Always an adventure I'm in Kenzo.. the El is the least of my worries... if the muggers dont kill you the takeout here surely will... disgusting stuff.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 12, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> LOL! Always an adventure I'm in Kenzo.. the El is the least of my worries... if the muggers dont kill you the takeout here surely will... disgusting stuff.


 
Did you see that big add in the paper last week? The Philadelphia Police Force is really trying hard to recruit people. I have tons of police friends, and they all tell me how easy it is to get in now. They simply just need people. They even took a bann off. At one time you had to live in Philly to be a cop there, now you don't. 

I went out and tried to run. I had no idea I was so out of shape. I ran one mile and felt like I was going to die!! My chest hurt, I was breathing heavy, and I was sweating like a pig! Then I go inside to do some push ups and had this pain shot right up my arm, into my shoulder. I fell to the floor. I could not hold myself up, I was in so much pain.

God, what happen to me? Really. I am so upset here. At one time I was 150Lbs of pure steal. I could eat anything I wanted, and worked out like crazy. I was lifting up cars to show off for the girls at our 7-11 hang out. If they could see me now.........

It doesn't matter though right? I am going to stay with this. I am going to get in shape again. Maybe not like I was when I was 17, but I'll be in enough shape to pass that darn test in May. Even if it kills me.

 lol, it just might!!!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 13, 2008)

Be careful with the exercise. You don't want to wreck your body and not be fit enough to try out for the force.  You may be advised to spend the money at the start and get a fitness consult.  If you tear a muscle or a ligament or wrench your shoulder at the start, your regime is going to be up the creek.  Good luck though. Very brave!!


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey PK yeah I know they are trying to increase the force which is a good thing. There is so much out in the open crime that I see it is amazing. People know they wont get caught.

On fitness I hear you... for a long time I was able to smoke and drink and eat and feel very little negatives for it... turned 30 and everything changed. Quit smoking (again) 6 mos ago and trying to get myself back into shape too. It is hard becuase my knees are shot so I cant jog which was my preferred exorcize. I do good when I can go to the gym but havent been motivated with the home reno and the new job and moving and all have to get back on that though. When the weather gets nice I will hopefully get a chance to ride my bike more too. Try to eat healthfully but I really can't bring myself to diet. I have put a ban on the bacon egg cheese breakfast hoagie!

Good luck sounds like you are determined. You will be surprised how quickly your cardiovascular strength will improve just keep at it and increase your workout slowly.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 13, 2008)

I am trying not to report on this thread everyday, but it seems that each day brings new change.

I did 100 push ups!!

I did 100 sit ups!!!

And ran the whole 2 miles!!


Was I hurting???  *YES !!!*

I also had  a pasta moment. Is it still cheating if  I only have a few fork fulls?

I asked my dietticion ( did I spell that right? ), and she said it was ok to have a little. A few fork fulls won't hurt, and that it was better then fighting myself. Ah..........

All in all I must say, I do feel in better shape. 
Doesn't take long to start feeling good, and it hasn't even been a week yet


----------



## Bilby (Mar 14, 2008)

Pasta King, report in daily!! We love it!!  The pasta won't kill you and as I said in a previous post, if you feel the need for it, it is better to program a small amount into your diet as a treat. No guilt trips then and you can have it as a reward.  It becomes bad when you just keep on doing it.  The dietician is right to a degree.  When you deny yourself something that you really want, if you are unable to completely give it up, it is better to have a small amount every so often than to punish yourself for an indulgence nor to eat something that you don't really want in its place as you will end up eating more of the alternate item to compensate.

You are going brilliantly.  Keep it up!! We are right behind you.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 14, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Pasta King, report in daily!! We love it!! The pasta won't kill you and as I said in a previous post, if you feel the need for it, it is better to program a small amount into your diet as a treat. No guilt trips then and you can have it as a reward. It becomes bad when you just keep on doing it. The dietician is right to a degree. When you deny yourself something that you really want, if you are unable to completely give it up, it is better to have a small amount every so often than to punish yourself for an indulgence nor to eat something that you don't really want in its place as you will end up eating more of the alternate item to compensate.
> 
> You are going brilliantly. Keep it up!! We are right behind you.


 
Thank you, You are very kind

I have some big news. I am getting back into horse training as well!!
Training horses is will for SURE get me in shape. You burns turns of fat riding.

About 3 or 4 years ago, I had a farm I was renting. The owners sold to builders. I felt so upset, I never went back to it. I feel that the pain has gone away, I learned from it, and I am ready to go back. 

Philadelphia doesn't have a Riding Police Force. They need one. My idea is to get back in shape, become a cop, then ask the city if they will get a mounted unit again. I feel that it could be a tourist attraction for the city. 
How? Because I would start an squad of amazing riders and horses. Have you ever seen the White Lippizaners of the Spanish Riding School? That is the kind of riding I do, it is called Dressage and at one point, I was at Grand Prix. That is the highest level. Philadelphia could have a dressage demo from time to time. It could do to the Police force, what the Blue Angles do for the Navy.

That is my idea anyway.........

Either way, to become a cop and also train people's horses on the side, would really be a joy for me each day. Plus, I'll stay fit.


----------



## Rom (Mar 15, 2008)

no pasta and wine...my heart goes out to u! (i was told to lay off the tomatoes -as in pasta sauce due to me being too acidic) 

u can do it! Good luck!!!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi again Pasta, glad to hear about all your great ideas.

Have tried many things and have failed in some, but not because I did not give it my best.

Know you are giving it all your best. 

A lot of our families were on the job.  It is a fantastic profession.  I didn't do it and sometimes I regret not joining the force.  

You gotta make it, you have too many people on your side.

You can do it, just keep the goal in mind.


----------



## sicklyscott (Mar 17, 2008)

I haven't read this entire thread Pasta but it sounds like you're real dedicated and are doing well.  I need to suggest however that it isn't just about weght, but about body fat.  if you hit the gym and worked on the bigger muscles like chest, back and legs, you'd likely burn much more fat at the same weight primarily because muscle burns more calories than fat.  

You don't need to cut out pasta, instead use a wheat pasta.  Many people have problems with the texture but after the first two or three times you get used to it.

I'd also suggest visiting this discussfitness dot com They have a lot of good suggestions on nutrition, diet, and overall fitness.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 18, 2008)

I have taken to eating eggs as a midnight snack, or fruit. You guys think 2 eggs a day will hurt me?

I am also seeing that I need a gym. Pushups and sit ups just are not doing it for me. I need a trainer once a week, and a week to be ready for the trainer. Its all about the big MO.

---Cheated last night. I had 2 slices of pizza with mushrooms. Oh well.

----Also, not losing any weight 
This is why I am joing a gym sometime this week.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 18, 2008)

Your fat could be turning into muscle, hence the lack of change on the scales.  Also if you have increased your fluid levels, that will also impact on the scales. You should be looking at measurements as well as scales. Scales by themselves aren't the best indicator.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 18, 2008)

As to the eggs, the amount of people that have a two egg omelette for breakfast and havn't carked it yet would suggest that you will be okay for the brief period of this fitness campaign. I just wouldn't keep it up for ever.


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 18, 2008)

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Bilby (Mar 18, 2008)

PK, I think scales are just designed to make people feel fatter than they are!! ;-)


----------



## lyndalou (Mar 18, 2008)

Don't you have to maintain a certain weight after you are hired? I'm with Aundot, you can't think about slipping on this diet. 20 pounds is a lot to lose in such a short time, so lots of fruits and veggies.

Best of luck.


----------



## Caine (Mar 18, 2008)

jkath said:


> whew!
> 
> (are you allowed to go back to real eating after the test?)


Ever see the TV show Cold Case? 

Two of the Philadelphia Police Department homicide detectives.



 



Any questions?


----------



## PastaKing (Mar 19, 2008)

I joined a gym today. They said I need to burn 3000 cal to lose 1 pound. 3000!!

No wonder a few push ups and sit ups did nothing lol.

I just don't have the time this week to go. Really, I don't. I have meetings and business, then I have family time. Next week I'll start the gym. I am still doing this die----it. It isn't easy, but it's not as hard as I thought it would be.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually it's 3500 calories for 1 pound!  3500!!!!  I know I know, it's a lot...but YOU CAN DO IT!!!!  

Cardio should be your best friend for dropping pounds.  And don't put off tomorrow what you can do today!!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 19, 2008)

You will just have to sit through the meetings don't buttock clenches in your suit!! LOL


----------



## buckytom (Mar 19, 2008)

pk, you need to do a combo of cardio and strength training, with no breaks in between sets of either so that you keep your heart rate up. upwards of 130 or 140 bpm, for 80% of your maximum heart rate. the most basic formula is maximum heart rate = 220 - your age. then multiply that by .80, and that's where your heart should be to burn the most fat.

that will both help you lose fat, build lean muscle and get stronger.

*now, get to work, recruit!!!!!*


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 19, 2008)

PK dont think the pushups and situps did nothing! They do alot to help build muscle tone if not loose weight your posting keeps reminding me I need to get my fat butt to the gym


----------



## PastaKing (Apr 23, 2008)

Just wanted to stop by real fast said let everyone know what's up. I am working with a really good trainer, and I have lost 7 pounds so far !!!

I am lifting alot more weight as well, and almost up to my body weight.


My diet has 100% changed. I only eat carbs one a day, and on gym days. For the most part it is all protein,veggies and fruit.

On a side note, I haven't been coming here much because of all the time I spend in the gym, plus family time and work. I also gain weight everytime I come here lol.

Also, I am not as hungery as I was. Even on nights I have pasta, and don't eat as much. I am just not hungery.

Take care guys, I'll keep in touch. May 31 is coming fast


----------



## Katie H (Apr 23, 2008)

Hang in there.  May  31st will be here before you know it.   Keep  up the good  work.


----------



## BigDog (Apr 23, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> I didn't run. I don't think I am going to. What do you guys think? Should I run the 2 miles that I said I would?



No. Hill sprints, my friend, Hill sprints. Like wind sprints, but only add a hill. Forget LSD (Long Slow Distance).

Find yourself a nice hill. Longer the better, but not so long as to depress yourself in not getting to the top. Briskly walk to the bottom to limber up and get the heart going a bit. Run up the hill as fast as you possibly can, not stopping until you reach the top. Once you reach the top, walk back down to the bottom, catch your breath but don't let your heart rate drop too much, and run up the hill as fast as you can, again not stopping until you reach the top. Do this as many times as you possibly can, as often as you can, and watch the weight melt. Also watch your LSD 2 mile time improve along the way.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 24, 2008)

Good going PastaKing!


----------



## redkitty (Apr 24, 2008)

Happy to hear from you and glad you are doing well!  Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Zereh (Apr 24, 2008)

Wish I could agree with the whole "milk is good for ya thing" ... but I just can't. Humans are the only species that drink milk after they've been weaned. Not to mention that we're the only species strange enough to drink milk from other creatures... Giving up milk is _not_ gonna hurt ya. =) In fact, it may help!

I didn't read the whole thread, sorry... I could only get so far.


Z


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 24, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> Just wanted to stop by real fast said let everyone know what's up. I am working with a really good trainer, and I have lost 7 pounds so far !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Take care guys, I'll keep in touch. May 31 is coming fast


 
That's great PK of course now that the Philly PD is using 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(phildelphia inquirer)

you may not need to run so fast.....

I was thinking about your efforts this week when the cops told our community meeting that they did not have enough manpower to keep someone in the mobile unit and it kept getting tagged with graffiti while they were driving around.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

just reading about the hill sprints made me breathless but I could see where the training would come in handy on a rookie's beat if a perp is hopping fences to get away---congrats on losing the 7 lbs. and getting into better shape, PastaKing!


----------



## Bilby (Apr 25, 2008)

Zereh said:


> Wish I could agree with the whole "milk is good for ya thing" ... but I just can't. Humans are the only species that drink milk after they've been weaned. Not to mention that we're the only species strange enough to drink milk from other creatures... Giving up milk is _not_ gonna hurt ya. =) In fact, it may help!
> 
> I didn't read the whole thread, sorry... I could only get so far.
> 
> ...


cats and dogs will drink milk by the gallon given half a chance, so it becomes a choice thing. Maybe if other species had the ability and ease of access to a carton of milk,, maybe they would indulge too...


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

and just like some humans and most cats they have lactose intolerance and it's the people around them who suffer as well.........they weren't meant to digest milk


----------



## Bilby (Apr 25, 2008)

they do indeed Expat but they still drink it anyway!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 25, 2008)

Zereh said:


> Wish I could agree with the whole "milk is good for ya thing" ... but I just can't. Humans are the only species that drink milk after they've been weaned. Not to mention that we're the only species strange enough to drink milk from other creatures... Giving up milk is _not_ gonna hurt ya. =) In fact, it may help!


 

i've heard vegetarians argue that the two of the foods mentioned in the bible are milk and honey. they're foods that come from animals and insects which don't require injuring the creature.

i couldn't live without ice cold milk. the oreos would get sticky in my mouth and i'd choke to death.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 27, 2008)

drinking milk, I'm happy to say does not injure Elsie, at all, in fact I'm sure that she's quite relieved.  However, my son who does have lactose issues (literally) makes his wife eject right out of bed after a night of pizza


----------



## PastaKing (May 14, 2008)

Hi guys I have some interesting updates.

-My body fat jumped up to 20%. Why? I asked a trainer and he said it is because I am benching heavy. He said the fat is bulk muscle. 

Can anyone explain this better?


-the Philadelphia Police need cops so bad that they just updated the req. Ready for this? 
                       a) Everyone who takes the written test now gets in. However they pick the highest scores first, the rest get put on a waiting list but one day will get a call back. 

                       b) There is no more lie detector test.

                       c) You no longer have to bench your body weight. You don't even have to bench half of your body weight. You only need to lift 56% and it is on a machine, not free weight.

                       d) You no longer have to run a mile and a half
                           in 12 min, it's 15:57 now.

                       e) You no longer need to do 
                         50 situps in a min, just 30.   


This is very good news for me right lol. I can do all the above. 
May 31 is coming fast. Almost time.........


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 15, 2008)

I'm way too sober to figure these out! 



			
				PastaKing said:
			
		

> My body fat jumped up to 20%. Why? I asked a trainer and he said it is because I am benching heavy. He said the fat is bulk muscle.


 
Fat is not bulk muscle, or any other kind of muscle. You might have gained some weight from power lifting from muscle development - but lifting isn't going to develop/create body fat. 



			
				PastaKing said:
			
		

> c) You no longer have to bench your body weight. You don't even have to bench half of your body weight. You only need to lift 56% and it is on a machine, not free weight.


 
The last time I took a math course - half of my body weight was 50%, 56% is actually 6% MORE weight than half my body weight! And, if I remember my training right - a pound of free weights weighs the same as a pound of machine weight.


----------



## PastaKing (May 15, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> I'm way too sober to figure these out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol your right 56% is more. Thank you for making me feel stupid

Your wrong about the weight thing though. The machine helps make it feel lite, so you can lift easy. If you go to a gym give it a try, you'll see what I mean.

As for the fat %, I even went up in weight. I'm almost 210 now. I don't get it, I am lifting more then I ever have, I am running faster and longer then ever before and I cut the carbs like crazy and stay away from junk food. The only thing I can think of is what the trainer said. I am gaining bulk muscle and some how that is fat, but a good kind of fat.

yea......i donnoo


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 15, 2008)

Good Luck PK we really do need more good cops.

I wouldnt worry about the #s so much sounds like your training has you builing stamina and strength. If you feel healthier and stronger then it is good.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 15, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> ... As for the fat %, I even went up in weight. I'm almost 210 now. I don't get it, I am lifting more then I ever have, I am running faster and longer then ever before and I cut the carbs like crazy and stay away from junk food. The only thing I can think of is what the trainer said. I am gaining bulk muscle and some how that is fat, but a good kind of fat.
> 
> yea......i donnoo



Muscle actually weighs more than fat, so as you're increasing muscle, your weight goes up.

Go Ask Alice!: Fat to muscle?


----------



## Caine (May 15, 2008)

First, how are you measuring your body fat content? The only accurate way is hydrostatic weighing, which refers to weighing you while you are completely immersed in water. Calipers and Tanita-type body fat scales are only a rough estimate, and you can get different results before and after perforning such tasks as cardio exercise, drinking a pint of water, taking a shower, or having a bowel movement.

Second, the statement that fat is bulk muscle is totally false. Fat is fat, muscle is muscle, and never the twain shall meet. When you exercise, your body will spend the first 20 minutes or so burning up the glycogen (carbohydrates) stored in your muscles, then it will start buring fat. Building muscle with resistance training such as free weights or weight machines will cause your body to continue to burn fat up to 28 hours AFTER you finish exercising, because muscle consumes approximately 50 calories per pound per hour, just because it is muscle, and even more when it is rebuilding itself. When I first started lifting heavily, I would sometimes wake up in the middle of the night in a pool of sweat because my body was continuing to burn calories, even AFTER I went to bed. Now, considering I have a water bed, that was kind of scary.

Last but not least, muscle does NOT weigh more than fat. Think of it as the old "what weighs more, a pound of lead or a pound of feathers?" A pound is a pound, unless it's a pound of gold, which weighs approximately 14½ ounces. Muscle, however, is more dense than fat, so if you were to measure equal VOLUMES of muscle and fat, the muscle would weigh more.


----------



## Aera (May 15, 2008)

Which weighs more? A pound of muscle or a pound of fat?


----------



## PastaKing (Jun 1, 2008)

Today was the day. I should have taken a few pics to post here but was way to nervous to think about anything but the test. The line was really really long to get in. It was held at a high school here in Philly, and the line went from the door, down the steps, across the yard and around 2 or 3 blocks. There must have been 7000 people easy. I know they are looking for a lot of cops, but I really don't know now. Having seen all the people there, I'm sure only the very top will get in because they have so much to pick from. I will be shocked if I get in to be honest. However, I feel like I did really good on the test. I didn't think it was easy. Lots of trick questions, and it turns out the PE part isn't until later, so I have even more time to train.

What kind of trick question? Here is one I remember: "To get a warrant a police officer has to give the judge sworn statements, and provide facts of probable cause. Joe cop goes before the judge with probable cause and asked for a warrant." 

A-Joe will get the warrant

B-Joe will not get the warrant

c-Need more info


On this question I said "need more info". If you really look, you see that Joe asked for the warrant, but the question never says he has a sworn statement of facts. It just says that he asked.

Lots of little trick questions like that all over the test.

I should know how I did over the next few weeks. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 1, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> Today was the day. I should have taken a few pics to post here but was way to nervous to think about anything but the test. The line was really really long to get in. It was held at a high school here in Philly, and the line went from the door, down the steps, across the yard and around 2 or 3 blocks. There must have been 7000 people easy. I know they are looking for a lot of cops, but I really don't know now. Having seen all the people there, I'm sure only the very top will get in because they have so much to pick from. I will be shocked if I get in to be honest. However, I feel like I did really good on the test. I didn't think it was easy. Lots of trick questions, and it turns out the PE part isn't until later, so I have even more time to train.
> 
> What kind of trick question? Here is one I remember: "To get a warrant a police officer has to give the judge sworn statements, and provide facts of probable cause. Joe cop goes before the judge with probable cause and asked for a warrant."
> 
> ...


 
have thought of you off and on, and wondered how you were doing. i am sure you did well on test. equally sure you will get in. trust me if my ex's boy could get in , you are a shoo-in. lol

best luck

babe


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow! A 7,000 person lineup - and everyone WANTS to be picked out!


----------



## Bilby (Jun 2, 2008)

PK after all your hard work, I really hope you do make it.


----------



## PastaKing (Jun 2, 2008)

I really didn't get much sleep last night. All I could think about was the test. Yea I did some late night eating No, it was nothing good for me either


I called the Police Recruitment Center for Philadelphia today. I asked if they graded my test and she couldn't give me an answer. She did say however, that they are looking to hire 3500 cops and only 5000 people showed for the test. She also said I just had to score a 70 or better to get on this up coming class, if not then I will get in on the next class for sure next year. Everyone who takes the test gets in no matter what. 

She said that if I am in good shape and I feel like I did good the chances are really really good that I will start this year, Nov 17. 
How F-en cool is that baby!!!

Yea, it was a good day today


----------



## jkath (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats to you, king!
Now remember - keep trying to eat well, no matter what


----------



## PastaKing (Jun 3, 2008)

jkath said:


> congrats to you, king!
> Now remember - keep trying to eat well, no matter what



I wish I took some before and after shots. I am not losing weight as I have said, I am up to 215 now lol, I was 200 before I started training. 
15 extra pounds of muscle I lost my belly also!! Yep, I had a little beer gut. 
I am up to 150 sit ups a day now.


----------



## PastaKing (Jul 5, 2008)

*I PASSED !!!!!!
85%
*


----------



## Katie H (Jul 5, 2008)

What wonderful news.  Congratulations!  Your earned it with all your hard work.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 5, 2008)

PastaKing said:


> *I PASSED !!!!!!*
> *85%*


 
that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 5, 2008)

congrats, pk. way to go!!!!! 

when do we all get our pba cards?


----------



## babetoo (Jul 5, 2008)

WAY COOL

babe


----------



## PastaKing (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks guys

I promise I'll take a picture and post it here of myself in uniform eating a donut lol.

I haven't been to the gym in a while. Guess it's time to get back into that routine again.


----------

